# Rückennummer für Fussballtrikot



## FCB (3. August 2005)

Hallo!

Meine Mannschaft(Jugend) hat neue Dressen bekommen, nun will ich ordentliche Rückennummer.

Kennt ihr vielleicht eine Seite wo man sich diese laden kann?
(Ich würde diese dann der Druckerei mitübergeben)

Ist es vielleicht auch möglich in diesen Nummern initialen wie 1.FCB reinzuschreiben bzw. das es mit ausgeschnitten wird?

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt, weiß nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben kann!

LG

FCB


----------



## Ellie (3. August 2005)

Moin,

google mal zu "Nummernflock" da gibt es reichlich Anbieter.

Ansonsten nimm dir eine Schriftart die dir gefällt, der Drucker wird eine Datei für jede einzelne Nummer benötigen (es sei denn ihr zahlt für die Dateierstellung extra) und klar kannst Du das Logo dann als Kontur ausschneiden lassen. Es darf nur nicht zu filigran werden, das sieht dann bescheiden aus.

Dieser "Luxus" wird erfahrungsgemäß etwas teurer als wenn ihr schlichte Nummern drucken lassen wollt.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## FCB (3. August 2005)

Danke!

Doch leider konnte ich keine Nummern finden.
Anbieter würde es genug geben, aber Seite wo man sich Vektorgraphiken downloaden kann habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden!

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## schutzgeist (3. August 2005)

Das kannst du z.B. dann in Illustrator oder auch Corel Draw machen.
Einfach deine Zahl tippen und dann (je nach Programm eben andere Option) in Kurven umwandeln


----------



## FCB (3. August 2005)

Ist dieses mit Fireworks auch möglich?(Denke aber nicht da es ja eins für Grafiken wie jpg oder gif ist)


----------



## schutzgeist (3. August 2005)

Da bin ich leider überfragt.
Hab mit Fireworks eigentlich noch nie was zu tun gehabt.
Du kannst höchstens mal in der FW Hilfe nach Vektoren suchen.


----------



## FCB (4. August 2005)

Mit den Nummern wurde ich dankenswerter weiße jetzt aufgeklärt.

Damals waren einige so nett und haben für unseren Jugendbereich einen "Adler" erstellt, auch als Vektographik.
Denkt ihr das es einfach so möglich ist dieses Logo zu plotten

Hier der Threadbereich >>>>>

Hier das Logo >>>>>

DANKE

LG

FCB


----------

